# Immigration law changes



## Rob18603 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi. Does anybody know if the new immigration laws will affect foreigners marrying Mexicans in Mexico who then want to apply for temporary residency or do the previous rules still apply? thanks


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Question*

Is there a immigration rule that says if your are out of the country for 6 months that your permanent visa will be canceled


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MJB5293 said:


> Is there a immigration rule that says if your are out of the country for 6 months that your permanent visa will be canceled


I've never heard of such a rule, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MJB5293 said:


> Is there a immigration rule that says if your are out of the country for 6 months that your permanent visa will be canceled


On some of the older visa types (FM-2, Imigrante) there were time-out-of-country limitations. As far as I know, there are none attached to a Residente Permanente.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

MJB5293 said:


> Is there a immigration rule that says if your are out of the country for 6 months that your permanent visa will be canceled


No! I heard that one as well. But I just got my permanent residence and there is no such restriction.


----------



## quemex (Apr 17, 2013)

I confirm. I just got my Permanent Resident card, this month of November, 2014, and my lawyer confirmed that under the new law there are no longer any restrictions as to having to be in Mexico for a certain period of time. So, extended absences are now possible.

By the way, also under the new law I was able to get my Permanent Resident card after three years in Mexico. I did not have to wait four years. I just documented that I met financial requirements as a retiree, and was able to change my status from Temporary to Permanent.


----------

